
Absurd Design – Free Surrealist Illustrations and Vector Art - sansnomme
https://absurd.design/
======
werber
What makes these illustrations absurdist or surreal outside of the quarterly
pricing?

~~~
iamnotacrook
They're free, billed quarterly. Got it.

~~~
mycall
That's absurd!

------
jorams
Just a little feedback on the website: the animating text on the fourth slide
makes everything below it constantly jump up and down, on mobile. It makes
most of the site a chore to read, and practically unusable.

------
duxup
>In a digital era, we sometimes feel the need to interact with something more
human that will make us appreciate both the beauty and the imperfection of
something made by hand.

I appreciate the sentiment but I'm not sure a handful of illustrations
actually does that.

I've often thought about what makes a website feel more natural but honestly
sites like hacker news probabbly is as "natural" as an experience gets for a
browser.

~~~
ztratar
_waves hands vigorously_

Do you not understand art?!

~~~
johnmarinelli
Exactly my thoughts while reading most of the posts in this thread

~~~
duxup
Someone should tell them what they should understand.

------
Manheim
I find the business model interesting. It is difficult to make a living as a
content creator. Setting a limited number of subscribers on an exclusive
illustration series will probably work better than giving illustrations away
for free and then hope someone will hire you. Setting a quarterly subscription
of $57 will give the designer $5700 a month if he manage to get 300
subscribers. I am sure this model can be duplicated by other independent
content creators, and not only illustrators.

When it comes to the art itself I happen to like this artist's pen. That is a
matter of taste and opinion of course. However, the business model is generic.

~~~
imagetic
It's also pricing a job market into extinction.

~~~
Manheim
That will depend on the market in question, wouldn't it? I mean, for example
from the freelancers perspective it is not. From their perspective it could
have the opposite effect; enable them to earn more by running parallel
subscription based services.

------
theelous3
I can only applaud an artist taking a new approach to monitisation. I hope
this catches on generally, as a way for artists to build sustainable
patronage.

------
imagetic
I don't see how we're going to be able to produce good, quality, and original
content with purpose with these types of pricing models and see media people
earn a living wage.

------
johnxie
Beautiful and minimalist style, but it isn't clear what happens when you
cancel/pause the quarterly subscription.

------
jsinai
I like this. Illustrations are great and whimsical and they made my day.

------
coolvision
Idea is great. Execution and the artworks... not good.

~~~
jasonsb
Enjoying art is a subjective experience. Others might appreciate these
illustrations.

~~~
hellofunk
Such as myself, I found them rather fun to look at.

~~~
johnmarinelli
Same here. Clever ideas reduced to an expressive and surreal form

